# [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*[Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Da ich ein Verschwender bin und dementsprechend viel Zeugs rumliegen hab,darunter auch im titel genannte hab ich mir gedacht ich mach einen Fred auf wo ich immer Tests von Gehäuse Lüfter und CPU kühler reinposte so dass ich nicht jedesmal n Fred aufmachen muss.
Wenn ihr jetzt noch keine Tests seht,keine Panik,die kommen noch ich speicher nur mal zwischendurch weil der Rechner so seine Macken hat^^.
Also in 15 Minuten dürfte der erste test reintrudeln...

Bitte seid nicht zu streng da ich noch nie irgendwas bewertet oder gestest hab...

*Feedback erwünscht* 

MFG
*
Andere Tests (im fred verstreut)*

0)Artic Cooling Freezer 7 – Pro
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...es-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-9.html#post565852
Von mir(nickles)

1)DER Leuchtende: Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-7.html
 Von:Caine2011--->danke 

2)Doppeltest:  Der Kleine Riese Xigmatek Porter N881 HDT North-Bridge Kühler + Xigmatek XLF-F8253 LED Lüfter - 80mm
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-7.html
 Von:caine 2011---->danke
 
3)Der Schlichte:
EKL NO NOISE FAN
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-8.html
 Von:Nickles(mir)
 

4)Der Oem Star
Yate loon d12 sl 1350 led
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...es-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-8.html#post553027
 Von Nickles(mir)


 _5)Der Schöne:Silent adonized
Sunbeam
_Post:Nummer 2
Von:Nickles(mir)


_6)Der Günstige:Red wing fan_
_Xilence
_ Post:Nummer 3Von:Nickles(mir)


 _7)Der Discounter:Basic silent_
_Rasurbo
_ Post:Nummer 4Von:Nickles(mir)


 _8)Der Blaue_
_Sharkoon(rebel 9 value boxed)
_Post:Nummer 5Von:Nickles(mir)

9)Temperatur Vergleich
Freezer 7 pro - Xigmatek Apache
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rtests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-14.html

11)Xilence Pro Fan 120mm - blue light
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...s-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-14.html#post597128
_ 

_




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*KURZTESTS:*

No name
Potentiometer

Hier zu kriegen:Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Potentiometer Drehregler » Bewertungen


Preis:3.50 euro

Das Potentiometer drosselt die Lüfter zuverlässig ohne Schwankungen etc.
Die Verarbeitung ist nicht perfekt,mann sollte behutsam damit umgehen...

Also wer es braucht und nicht viel ausgeben will kann zugreifen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Sharkoon 250mm lüfter(bekommt mann mit der rebel 9 value edition.)
Preis:Im einzelhandel nicht erhältlich.
Muss mann bei ebay oder foren schauen...

*Der Frostige!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter hat einen verdammt hohen Durchsatz!
Bei 12 Volt rennt das ding und schaufelt Luft wie ein Maulwurf.
Der Geräuschpegel ist dabei nicht wirklich super Silent denn ein leises Brummen ist zu hören.
Bei 5 Volt hat er immer noch einen sehr hohen Durchsatz und ist auch etwas leiser.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
FAZIT:Wer einen großen Lüfter für zb. einen Casemod braucht kann zugreifen.
Für den Einsatz sowohl unter 12 als auch unter 5 Volt geeignet.

Kaufempfehlung?
JA!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

_Der Schöne:Silent adonized
Sunbeam_

Preis:Nicht gelistet bei geiz hals.///Caseking:7.90 euro
Bezugsquelle:Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör
Verpackung: (2/4)
Der Lüfter kommt in schlichter Plastikverpackung.
Funktionell und es lohnt sich nicht die Verpackung aufzubewahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aussehen: (7.5/10)
Der Lüfter sieht gut aus,ein dunkles und gefährlich wirkendes grün, dazu noch verchromt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Ausstattung: (3/6)
Mitgeliefert werden 4 Schrauben sowie ein 3 pin auf 4 pin Stromstecker, da nur ein 3 pin Stecker am Lüfter enthalten ist.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leistung: (15/20)
Bei 12 Volt ist die Leistung für einen 80 mm Lüfter sehr gut.
Bei 5 Volt versagt der Lüfter aber.
Praktisch kein Luftstrom mehr vorhanden!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lautstärke: (10/20)
Bei 12 Volt ist der Luftstrom hörbar und beim stundenlangen Arbeiten wäre er sicher nervig.
Schleif- oder Summgeräusche konnte ich nicht entdecken.
Bei 5 Volt ist er nicht zu hören.

*Gesamt: 37.5/60*

Fazit:

Das Einsatzgebiet:

Spannung: 12 Volt

Typ des Benutzers:

Silent: Nein

Office pc: Nein 

Schlichter spiele pc: Nein

100 %Modding: Schon eher

Gutes Aussehen sowie gute Leistung; Lautstärke ist egal: Ja


_Kaufempfehlung?_
_Ja_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch die techinschen Daten des Herstellers):
Abmessungen: 80x80x25mm 
Drehzahl: 1800U/min +/-10% 
Gleitlager: ca. 20,5dB/A 
Strom/Spannung/Leistung: 0,09A/12VDC/1,08W 
3pol Mainboardanschluss 
Mit Tachosignal 
MTBF: 30000h 
Inkl. Lüfteradapterkabel und 4 Schrauben


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

_Der Günstige:Red wing fan_
_Xilence_

Preis:Xilence Red Wing 80x80x25mm, 1500rpm, 33m³/h, 15dB(A) (XPF80.R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Bezugsquelle:Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verpackung: (2.5/4)
Der Lüfter kommt in einer Plastik/Papp Verpackung.
Die könnte man schon aufbewahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aussehen: (7.0/10)
Hier differenziere ich zwischen Led/Uv Lüftern und Standard Lüftern.
Die Lüfterblätter sind in einem schönen Rotton gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ausstattung: (2/6)
Mitgeliefert werden 4 Schrauben.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leistung: (3/20)
Bei 12 Volt als auch bei 5 Volt geht die Leistung gegen null!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lautstärke: (17/20)
Bei 12 Volt sowie bei 5 Volt ist der lüfter nicht zu hören.

*Gesamt: 31.4/60*

Fazit:
Das Einsatzgebiet:

Spannung: 12 Volt
Typ des Benutzers:
Silent: Nein
Office pc: Nein 
Schlichter spiele pc: Nein
100 %Modding: nein
Gutes Aussehen sowie gute Leistung; Lautstärke ist egal: nein

_Kaufempfehlung?_
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_Nein!_
_K_ommentar:der rasurbo basic silent ist dem red wing vorzuziehen!





























Technische Daten des herstellers:

Abmessungen: 80x80x25 mm
Lüfterdrehzahl: 1.500 RPM +/- 10%
Max.Luftdurchsatz: 19,6 CFM
Lüfterlager: Hydrolager
Geräuschniveau: 15 dB
Leistungsaufnahme: 0,48 W
Spannung: 12 VDC
Betriebsspannung: 10,8~13,2 VDC
Anlaufspannung: 7 VDC
Nennstrom: 0,04 A ±10%
Gewicht 68 g
Anschluss: Small 3pin & 4pin male
Kabellänge: ~300 mm
Prüfzeichen: CE


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

_Der Discounter:Basic silent_
_Rasurbo_

Preis:Rasurbo 80x80x25mm, 1900rpm, 45m³/h, 21dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Bezugsquelle:Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör 

Verpackung: (0/4)
Der Lüfter kommt in einer Pappverpackung.
Gut zum Feuer machen aber sonst taugt die nichts!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aussehen: (0/10)
Die Medusa unter den Lüftern.
Grässlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ausstattung: (2/6)
Mitgeliefert werden 4 Schrauben.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leistung: (17/20)
Hier spielt der Rasurbo seine Stärken aus.
Bei 12 Volt: herrvoragende leistung
Bei 5 Volt: wieder mal nichts...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lautstärke: (08/20)
Bei 12 Volt sehr laut!
bei 5 Volt ist der Lüfter nicht zu hören.

*Gesamt: 29/60*

Fazit:
Das Einsatzgebiet:

Spannung: 12 Volt
Typ des Benutzers:
Silent: Jein
Office pc: Ja
Schlichter spiele pc: Ja
100 %Modding: Nein du medusa
Gutes Aussehen sowie gute Leistung; Lautstärke ist egal: nein

_Kaufempfehlung?_
_Ja!_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Kommentar Rasurbo basic silent ist der dierekte Gegenspieler zum Red wing fan und übertrifft diesen!_
*Technische Details des herstellers:*

Abmessungen (mm): 80x80x25 
Lager: Gleitlager 
Drehzahl: 1900 U/min 
Volumenstrom: 45m³/h 
Geräuschentwickl: 21dBA 
Leistungsaufnahme: 1,08 W 
Stromstärke: 0,09A 
Betriebsspannung: 12V


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

_Der Blaue_
_Sharkoon(rebel 9 value boxed)_

Preis:Nicht im einzel handel erhältlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aussehen: (8/10)
Der Lüfter sieht gut aus,er erstrahlt in einem Schönen Blau.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Ausstattung: (1/6)
Nur ein 2.5 zoll stromanschluss.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Leistung: (16/20)
Bei 12 Volt ist die Leistung gut.
Bei 5 Volt ist sie auch noch ausreichend




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


Lautstärke: (10/20)
Bei 12 Volt ist er hörbar
Bei 5 Volt ist er leise.

*Gesamt: 35/56*

Fazit:

Das Einsatzgebiet:

Spannung: 12 Volt/5 volt

Typ des Benutzers:

Silent: Nein

Office pc: Nein

Schlichter spiele pc: ja

100 %Modding: Schon eher

Gutes Aussehen sowie gute Leistung; Lautstärke ist egal: Ja


_Kaufempfehlung?_
_Ja!_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

_*Xilence Pro Fan 120mm - blue light

*_ *Preis: Xilence Pro Fan XPF blau 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 115.6m³/h, 21.2dB(A) (XPF120.TBL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland*
Bezugsquelle:Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör
  Bild:xilence blue fan still 2
Verpackung: (3/4)
Der Lüfter wird in einer Pappe/Plastik Verpackung geliefert,welche mit der des Red Wing Fan bis auf die Größe identisch ist.
Die Verpackung Läst ein Transport des Lüfters zu.
Auf der Vorderseite ist ein der gesamte Lüfter durch Plastik hindurch zu sehen.
Auf der Hinterseite sind die Spezifikationen des Lüfters in 8 Sprachen abgedruckt.
Bilder:
Verpckung hintern
verpackung vorne


Aussehen: (7.5/10)
Der Lüfter ist komplett durchsichtig.
Leider weckt dieser umstand nicht gerade viel vertrauen ins sein Stabilität,was aber bei allen Lüfter dieser art der Fall ist.
Dieses Manko wird durch seine etwas höhere Leuchtkraft als die vorherigen Lüfter aber wieder wettgemacht.
Vorne ist das Markenzeichen von Xilence,eine art Dreieck abgebildet.
Auf der Hinterseite Steht:"Xilence".
Bilder:
still 1
still 2


Ausstattung: (3.5/6)
 Die Standard Ausstattung ist vorhanden,also der Lüfter selbst sowie schrauben.
Pluspunkt:neben dem 3 Pin Anschluss ist auch noch ein 4 Pin molex
Anschluss vorhanden.
Kritik muss der Lüfter aber bei der Kabellänge hinnehmen,diese ist definitiv nicht ausreichend!

Bilder:
schrauben,anschlüsse


Leistung: (17/20)
Bei 12 Volt:Mit seinen 1400 Umdrehungen pro Minute bläst der Lüfter sehr kräftig.
Bei  5 Volt: Der Lüfter ist der erste dessen Leistung auch bei 5 Volt noch Akzeptabel ist.
Bilder:
In aktion

Lautstärke: (11/20)
Bei 12 Volt Ist er mit seinen 1400 Umdrehungen pro Minute natürlich alles andere als Silent.
Bei 5 Volt ist er zwar leiser,hier macht sich das minderwertig Lager aber bemerkbar(mann musste ja irgendwo sparen)
Ein schleifen ist dann zu bemerken!

*Gesamt: 41/60*

Fazit:
_*Das Einsatzgebiet:*_
Spannung: 12 Volt/5 Volt
Typ des Benutzers:

Silent: Nicht wirklich

Office pc: Nein

Schlichter spiele pc: Nein

100 %Modding: Ja

Gutes Aussehen sowie gute Leistung; Lautstärke ist egal: JA!


_Kaufempfehlung?_
 _Ja!

 Kommentar:_ Es wäre besser vor dem kauf noch ein Verlängerungskabel zu kaufen!
Durch meine  bisherigen,eher negativen,Erfahrungen mit Xilence,waren meine Erwartungen nicht hoch.
Der Lüfter hat mich aber voll überzeugt!
Für den Preis von 5.90 Euro gibts hier viel Led Lüfter fürs geld.
 
*Technische Details:
# Maße: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
# Gewicht: 140 g
# Förderleistung: ca. 115 m³/h / 68 CFM
# Geräuschentwicklung: ca. 21.2 dBa
# Anschluss: 3 Pin/4 Pin
# Spannung: 12 V DC
# Speed: ca. 1400 U./min.
# Verbrauch: 1.2 Watt 
*


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

eine nette idee wenn du die einzelnen posts/tests  dann mit dem topic verknüpfen könntest wäre das wirklich ein geiler fred .. ich denke du weisst was ich meine


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Update
Test nummer 1 fertig!
Konstruktive kritik erwünscht!


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

bessere fotos.. 
ansonsten wie gesagt gute fast geniale idee ..


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*



> bessere fotos.. ]


Andere ansichten oder einfach schärfere?

Nächster test kommt bald


----------



## Fabian (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Also gute Idee,ich würd sowas aber nicht als Lesertest bezeichnen.
Ich bin zwar auch kein Meister der Rechtschreibeung,ein paar weniger wären doch schon schön


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

schärfere mein ich kommt nich gut rüber auf den jetzigen ..


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*



> Ich bin zwar auch kein Meister der Rechtschreibeung,ein paar weniger wären doch schon schön


Immerhin bist du deutscher...
Ich nicht.
Aber egal ich versuch jetzt die meisten fehler zu entfernen


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

was bist du denn dann ?? 
ot ich weiss sorry


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Luxemburg

Hab 10 Fehler rausgenommen.
Noch welche da?
Ich hab so meine probleme mit groß/klein schreibung...


----------



## Fabian (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Kann ich ja nicht wissen,find ich gut das du dir Mühe gibst
Und das mit der Groß-und Kleinschreibung wird noch


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

ich finde es nich schlimm mit gross und klein schreibung aber es gibt einige die es wirklich nicht mögen .. ich tendiere ja auch zur konstanten kleinschreibung .. Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für die fortwährenden Vergehen dieser Art,  höflichst entschuldigen, ich weiss ich bin auch ein Arsch.
... ich werd wohl demnächst mal den einen oder anderen test hier rein schreiben 
... und überleg dir das mit dem verlinken ... kommt echt gut


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Okay sag ich zum verlinken 
also soll ich jetzt einfach alle lesertest(zu lukü)suchen und verlinken oder was?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

nein ich meine die Tests die hier rein gepostet werden .. dass du dein topic aktuell hältst (reinschreiben was getestet wurde [nicht nur von dir]) und diese dann verlinkst 
Als Beispiel : 

Test1 - AXY
Test2 - BXX
Test3 - XYZ
Test4 - XXX


.
.
.
.
.
Test1 - AXY

.
.
.
..


Test2 - BXX

.
.
.
.
.

Test3 - XYZ


.
.
.
.
.

Test4 - XXX






 nur halt zu den einzelnen Posts verlinken ..


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Okay dann kann ich im moment ja nichts zun.

meine mutter hat den ersten test verbessert.
Dankt meiner mutter^^


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

*update*
2ter test fertig 
nervt mich nur dass es so wenig zu sagen gibt...
ich hab die kaufempfehlung beigefügt und überleg ein punktesystem zu benutzen...


----------



## Mexxim (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Wenn der 2. Lüfter aber nicht zu hören ist müsste er doch für silent geeignet sein o.O


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Aber null leistung=sinnlos!


----------



## Mexxim (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Stimmt auch wieder^^....aber er ist immerhin leise 

Aber sehr interessantes vorhaben, würde mich über weitere Tests freuen .
mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Vieleicht bestell ich heute abend noch welche...
Ich konzentrier mich auf den low cost markt.
Die guten(noisebloker naxfonia yateloon etc.)kennt schon jeder...

punktesystem eingeführt


----------



## Shibi (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*



> Ich hab so meine probleme mit groß/klein schreibung...


"Probleme" schreibt man groß. 



> Aber null leistung=sinnlos!


#
Ein Lüfter mit viel Leistung macht einfach auch viel Lärm wegen den Luftverwirbelungen. Viel Leistung + Leise geht einfach nicht, außer man schafft es die Verwirbelungen loszuwerden. Und das ist nahezu unmöglich.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Wenn ich mit der hand 1 cm vor dem rotierenden lüfter bin und keine brise spüre dann ist das doch wohl sinnlos...
Für 5 volt sind 80 mm irgendwie nicht gedacht...

Test numero 3 mit überraschendem ergebnis fertig!
1.90 euro lüfter.


----------



## Shibi (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*



> Aussehen: (7.5/10)
> Der Lüfter sieht gut aus,ein dunkles und gefährlich wirkendes grün, dazu noch verchromt.



Das Aussehen würde ich aus der Wertung rausnehmen, das ist viel zu subjektiv. Mir gefällt z.B. der dritte besser als der erste... Grüne Lüfter, igitt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Da bin ich anderer meinung,die lautstärke ist auch sehr subjektiv...


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Hey leute,ich will vieleicht ein paar lüfter bestellen da ich meine 2 80 hinten durch 1 120er ersetzen will
und vorne mein rebel9 lüfter auswechseln will
da ist noch genug geld für einen anderen lüfter unter 8 euro.
welchen interessiert euch?
Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter


----------



## caine2011 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

der Caseking.de » Modding » Modding Lüfter » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm


super thread kann man hier beliebig beiträge reinstellen zum thema?=??


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Hey den hatte ich sowieso auf meiner liste 
Also such dir  noch einen anderen raus


> super thread kann man hier beliebig beiträge reinstellen zum thema?=??


Eigentlich schon,am besten wären natürlich tests 

Ps:mein vorderer 120er ist gerade abgekratzt


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

den solltest du testen!!
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000 - 120mm


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Ist abermehr als 8 euro...
Meine mutter flippt aus wenns über 20 euro geht weil ich noch 200 euro schulden bei ihr hab...


----------



## Fabian (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Gute Sache der Thread,vielleicht die Bilder noch direkt in den Text einbinden,sonst isses gut


----------



## jayson (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

coole idee, aber mehr bilder müssten wirklich sein... auf den ersten seiten sieht es ja wirklich top aus..


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Das ist mein neues testfeld wenn ich denn bestellen darf.2 80er--->günstig
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 80mm System-Fan S - Super Silent
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Zalman » Zalman Fan ZM-F1 - 80mm
2X120er einmal mittelklasse und einmal günstig.
Caseking.de » Modding » Modding Lüfter » Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED UV 1350 Lüfter - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » EKL » EKL Silent Power Black Fan - 120mm


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

Hab das problem nun selber gelöst,danke für die hilfe(^^)
Da ich für die zugegeben scheiss bilder kritik bekam hab ich mir alle mühe gegeben mich zu bessern.
Ist mir das gelungen?

EDIT:ICH HABB ALLE FOTOS IM RED WING TEST GELÖSCHT UND ERSETZT BITTE ANSCHAUEN UND FEEDBACK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

*update*
dritter test alle fotos (durch bessere?)ersetzt.


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest]diverse gehäuse lüfter und cpu kühler*

*update*
Alle tests sind nur fertig inklusive 3über 30 neuer fotos.
Dann hab ich noch 3 ...
die werden auch bald hier reinkommen 

*Feedback erwünscht*


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



Spoiler



möp


mlmlm


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

wird immer besser ..


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Seltsam nur dass sonst keiner bock hat seine hardware zu testen...


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

kommt schon noch ..


----------



## Shibi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Du hast 5 Posts nacheinander gemacht. oO
Es gibt Update Buttons.


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

also die Idee finde ich ganz gut, aber etwas weniger Doppelposts ansonsten kommt ein böser MOD !! 

mir ist dein Testschema noch etwas zu unübersichtlich, da braucht man zu lange bis man die relevanten Daten gesehen hat


*Feedback: *

bezogen auf den Lüftertest "der Schöne"

gib etwas weniger Fotos rein oder als Thumpnails, dann lässt sich der Test besser lesen.
den Text in allen Tests einheitlich formatieren (gelb ist als farbe ungeeignet (1.Test)
das ganze wenn möglich etwas kompakter Gestalten:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TITEL* (Produktname)
Hersteller
PREIS (pcgh Preisvergleich oder Geizhals link...)
Bezugsquelle  www.TEST TEST TEST.de= TEST TEST
Produktbild (nicht zu groß wählen)

*TEST*

Kategorie A (2/5)


Spoiler



Text Kategorie A
bla
bla
bla


Kategorie B (1/5)


Spoiler



Text Kategorie B
bla
bla
bla


Kategorie C (4/5)


Spoiler



Text Kategorie C
bla
bla
bla



FAZIT:

BLA BLA... ...kaufen weil.... nicht kaufen weil... anderes produkt ist besser... laut....Leise .....Preis teuer....

Bilder:


Spoiler



PIC 1

Pic2

Pic3





---------------------------------------------------------------------------
--> mit dem SPOILER Tag könntest du den Text jeweils ausblenden, so dass ein kompakter Überblick entsteht und man bei Bedarf dann den Text anzeigen kann
bei den großen Fotos würde ich das acuh so machen (1kleines Produktbild anzeigen ; die Details in einem SPOILER-Tag)
 

mfg Klemens

ps: ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Okay clemens,vielen dank 



> ps: ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen


Da muss ich erst noch mal drüberlesen aber dein system ist eindeutig besser,werd jetzt mal versuchen das auf die reihe zu kriegen...


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



klefreak schrieb:


> gib etwas weniger Fotos rein oder als Thumpnails, dann lässt sich der Test besser lesen.
> den Text in allen Tests einheitlich formatieren (gelb ist als farbe ungeeignet


da stimm ich zu gelb geht garnich ... 
und ein einheitliches format wäre wirklich von vorteil


----------



## jayson (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

sehr schöne sache mit dem daum hoch oder runter, so sieht man schon mal schnell beim überfliegen, welcher lüfter gut.... den tacens ventus 12cm würde ich vielleicht auch gerne mal in einem test wiederfinden...

weiter so...


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Ich find die spoiler funktion nicht


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



Spoiler






Nickles schrieb:


> Ich find die spoiler funktion nicht






jetzt hast du sie ja gefunden 

es gibt hier irgendwo im Forum ne liste mit befehlen was man sonst noch so alles machen kann
(youtube, Tabelle,....) aber ich finde sie grade nicht 


wenn du das hier drückst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst du einfach in den "editor" wechseln und dann ganz schnell mal sehen wie dein TEXT als Code ausschaut, außerdem kannst du so ganz einfach mal das Grundgerüst für deine Tests durch CopyPaste erstellen


mfg *K*lemens


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Habse bbcode


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Erster test "gespoilert"Ist so alles okay?
wenn ja mach ich das auch mit test nr 2 und 3...


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

gelb weg !


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

ups vergessen...


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Lass das Orange weg!


----------



## jayson (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

ich finde das orange gut, hebt die wichtigen dinge hervor... und macht alles übersichtlicher...
kann ja auch eine andere farbe sein, aber die hervorhebung ist gut...


----------



## Nickles (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Alle test gespoilert,was soll ich noch ändern?


----------



## Nickles (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

*update*
Neuer Kurztest
(ich find das erste bild so geil da es super zum titel passt)


----------



## Nickles (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

*update*
neuer test:
120mm led lüfter


----------



## caine2011 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

DER Leuchtende: Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm

Preis: nicht bei PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de gelistet /// Casking: 7,90€


Bezugsquelle: Caseking.de » Modding » Modding Lüfter » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Verpackung*(4/4)*: Die Verpackung ist einfach aber  praktisch. Sie ist wiederverschließbar und eignet sich somit zum Transport usw. Relativ stabil gebaut mit extra Fach für Zubehör.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aussehen: *(8/10)* Mir gefällt der Lüfter gut, denn er hat ein schwarzes Gehäuse und orangefarbene Lüfterblätter. Deshalb hebt er sich aus dem Einheitsbrei der üblichen Lüfter ein wenig ab.Außerdem sorgt die Beleuchtung für interessante Lichteffekte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausstattung: *(5/6)* 4 weiße LEDs , Adapter 3pin auf 4pin Molex(direkter Anschluss ans Netzteil), 4 Lüfter Standard Stahlschrauben mit sehr gutem Griff im Gewinde. Leider keine Lüftersteuerung beiliegend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leistung: *(17/20)*Ein Lüfter im Heck sorgt für eine 2°C geringere Temperatur der cpu und eine 4°c geringere gpu-Temperatur (bei 12V, bei 7V entsprechend die Hälfte der angegebenen Werte)

Lautstärke: *(14/20)* Kaum wahrnehmbar bei  12V neben den anderen Komponenten. Ab 9V unhörbar, bei 7V sowieso kaum vernehmbar)

Besonderheiten: Eine Lüftersteuerung regelt auch die Helligkeit der Dioden. Etwas was ich noch nie mit einem anderen Lüfter erlebt habe. Der Lüfter startet auch bei unter 7V Spannung. *(+1 Bonuspunkt)*

Fazit: *(49/60)*Für mich ist der Lüfter ideal und ich kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen

vor allem geeignet für: Modding, Gaming und Silent (mit Einschränkung: Besitz einer Lüftersteuerung)

Technische Informationen:
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Drehzahl: 1500 U/Min
Airflow: max. 61 CFM
Lautstärke: < 20 dB(A)
Spannung: 12V
Anschluss: 3-Pin Molex (inkl. 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapter)
Beleuchtung: 4x white LED


----------



## Nickles (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Super test danke


----------



## caine2011 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Doppeltest: Der Kleine Riese Xigmatek Porter N881 HDT North-Bridge Kühler + Xigmatek XLF-F8253 LED Lüfter - 80mm





Preis: *1* PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
*2* Bzw. nicht gelistet

Bezugsquelle: *1* s.o.
*2* Caseking.de » Modding » Modding Lüfter » Xigmatek XLF-F8253 LED Lüfter - 80mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verpackung/Aussehen/Ausstattung: analog zum 120mm Modell

Leistung: *(18/20) *Sehr starker  Lüfter, über jeden Zweifel  erhoben,  als Gehäuselüfter aber eher 120mm Version  verwenden

Lautstärke:*(11/20)* Lauter als die 120mm Version, aber noch nicht störend (12V)

Fazit: *(47/60)* empfehlenswerter Lüfter für alle die keinen  Platz für 120mm Modelle haben und trotzdem einen Modding Lüfter zum moderaten Preis erwerben wollen. Oder aber für alle die sich auch einen solchen Chipsatz Kühler zulegen wollen.

Technische Informationen:

Maße: 80x80x25mm
Drehzahl: 2200 U/Min
Airflow: max. 29,20 CFM
Lautstärke: < 25dB(A)
Spannung: 12V
Anschluss: 3-Pin Molex (inkl. 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapter)
Beleuchtung: 4x white LED







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verpackung: *(3/4)* Xigmatektypisch gut und stabil, aber etwas sperrig. Kühler lässt sich gut verstauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aussehen:*(10/10)* Genial, wie eine kleine Version des HDT-1283 (optional in Verbindung mit Xigmatek XLF-F8253), dann sieht er aus wie die Zwergenedition des Red Scorpion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausstattung: *(6/6)*Alles was man gebrauchen könnte liegt bei. Gute anschauliche schwarzweiße Montageanleitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leistung: *(19/20)* Unter voller Drehzahl des nicht beiliegenden Lüfters (siehe Test 1) hält der Kühler die Northbridge des 790gx (die Northbridge wurde um +0,2V übertaktet)Chipsatzes auf Raumtemperatur (um ca. 20°C wird die temperatur gesenkt). Von vorher 43°C auf derzeit ca. 22°C (Raumtemperatur 20,5°C)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lautstärke: im passiven Betrieb ohne Geräusch(nicht getestet)(Wertung entfällt, aber:  test zur Lautstärke des verwendeten Lüfters siehe oben)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: *(38/40)* Ein empfehlenswerter Northbridge Kühler für alle die sich mit dem Standard auf dem Mainboard nicht zufrieden geben wollen. Also für Modder, Silentfreaks und Overclocker.

Technische Informationen:

Aufbau: Heat-Pipe direct touch (1x Ø 8mm)
Maße: ca. 80x49x128mm (LxBxH, inkl. Lüfter) 
Gewicht: ca. 150g
Lüfter: 80x80x25mm (optional)
Kompatibilität: Schraub- und Ösenhalterung


----------



## Nickles (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Sind verlinkt.


----------



## Bruce112 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Also ich hab den Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm.
drin ,die sache ist nur wiso die keine mit 4 Pin anschluß  verkaufen .
schließlich die meisten Board haben 4 pin anschluß .das ist doch meine sache wo ich den Lüfter benutze als Gehauselüfter /Cpu lüfter.

man kann besser von 4 pin zu 3pin basteln als umgekehrt wie die zu kauf angeboten werden .

hab noch den Nanoxia  *FX12–1250 mit lüfterregelung .*
*also bin schon entäuscht ist zu laut .einziges manko ist das er etwas edel aussieht und das der noch den Lüftersteuerung dabei ist .*

*von den beiden Lüfter  bin ich mit den Xigmatek Led Lüfter zufrieden .*
*Der ist auch Leise .*
*Wenn XIGMATEK auch den Lüfter mit 4 Pin Verkaufen würde ,waäre das optimal .*


----------



## Lyca (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Ich habe ebenfalls das Xigmatek 120mm Gehäuselüfter Fabrikat und finde, auf 12V hört man das Ding gewaltig + leichtes Schleifen. Die Lautstärke kommt aber von dem enormen Luftumsatz, daher ist die Lautstärke vertretbar, wenn man diesen Luftstrom braucht. Auf 7V (per Molex-stecker) im 2er Pack (1x Gehäuse, 1x Accelero S1) sind sie leiser als ein E7300 boxed@1000rpm, dessen Rauschen/Surren mich in den Wahnsinn treibt . 5V Betrieb ist garnicht notwendig (für mich jedenfalls. Wenn der CPU-Lüfter Ruhe gibt krieg ich vll. den Schock mit den Dingern auf 7V  )


----------



## Nickles (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Jo,ich überleg mir auch einen 120 von xigmatek zu holen.
Sah schon immer lecker aus und jetzt mit dem test...


----------



## foose (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Nickles:


> _Der Discounter:Basic silent_
> _Rasurbo_
> 
> Preis:Rasurbo 80x80x25mm, 1900rpm, 45m³/h, 21dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


Pappe ist umweltfreundlich, nicht wie das blöde Plastik...klare 4/4 Punkten.


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Das:


> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *.


zeugt von dem niedrigen niveau deines beitrages!
Tret mal auf die bremse!
(ich bin aber auch kein vorzeigeblid was das niveau meiner posts betrifft^^)

Da ich dich seit mehr als 3 jahren kenne und dich 5 mal in der woche sehe, weiss ich das dir die umwelt TOTAL schnuppe ist.
Dein  Beitrag hat also nur einen sinn:
Ich sag was das ritterlich und seriös klingen soll und lüge dabei wie gedruckt!


----------



## caine2011 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

@ Lyca: mein 120mm xigmatek rauscht nicht auf 12v und ich habe 2 davon verbaut, ist bei dir vlt. ein wenig staub im lager???


----------



## foose (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

@Nickles: und woran erkennt unser Prof.Dr.Dr. das denn?

(Ich sagte dirs schon mal Hör auf zu provozieren, damit spamst du das Board nur voll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



> Ich sagte dirs schon mal Hör auf zu provozieren


HAALOO,wer provoziert hier?
Wer setzt seinem post 10 smilies hinzu?

Es wär vieleicht besser die konversation per pn weiterzuführen!
Denn durch den quatsch den du redest wird das board ECHT vollgespammt 
da des nicht mehr wirklich was mit dem topic zu tun hat.

(Davon abgesehen dass ich 5 stunden meines lebens gegeben habe um diese ganzen tests mit fotos zu erstellen und du keinen finger gerührt hast)


----------



## foose (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Kurztest Revoltec Air Guard 92mm: Lüfterleistung: In Ordnung, man spürt eine leichte Brise wenn man die Hand davor hält
                                               Preis: Naja, es gibt bessere in dieser Preisklasse
                                               Lautheit: wenn man den Lüfter aufrecht stellt ist er ziemlich leise, gerät er in eine  schiefe Position,summt er
                                              Kaufempfehlung: Ja, wenn man keine bessere Alternative in die Finger kriegt ist der Kauf von dem reicht günstigen Lüfter gerechtfertigt.


P.S. Bilder und mehr Details comming soon (wenn ich Zeit kriege)


----------



## Nickles (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

(Bilder sowie grammatik verbesserung folgen )

*Der Schlichte:
EKL NO NOISE FAN*

Preis: 2.50 euro(nicht bei Geizhals gesichtet!)
Bezugsquelle:Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Verpackung: (3/4)_
Der Lüfter wird in einer Pappe/Plastik verpackung geliefert,
welche relativ robust und brauchbar daherkommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Aussehen: (7/10)_
Der Lüfter kommt in Schlichten, matten Schwarz.
Seine Lüfterblätter machen einen hochwertigen Eindruck.

_Ausstattung: (1/6)_
Ein sehr großer Nachteil des Lüfters ist sein 3 pin Kabel, es ist sehr kurz!
Des weiteren liegen keine Adapter bei.
4 Schrauben sind im Lieferumfang enthalten.


_Leistung: (14/20)_
Bei 12 Volt ist die Leistung gut bis sehr gut.
Bei 5 Volt läuft der Lüfter nicht mehr an was eine höhere Wertung leider verhindert.
Schade!

_Lautstärke: (13/20)_
Bei 12 Volt ist ein leises Summen zu vernehmen, aber nichts störend.
Bei 5 Volt läuft er gar nicht an.
Was aber auch nicht nötig ist da er bei 12 Volt wirklich leise zu Werke geht.

_*Gesamt: 38/60*_

Fazit:

_Das Einsatzgebiet:_

Spannung: 12 Volt

Typ des Benutzers:

Silent: Ja

 Office pc: Ja

Schlichter spiele pc: Ja

100 %Modding: Nee

Gutes Aussehen sowie gute Leistung; Lautstärke ist egal: Jein,muss jeder selbst entscheiden


Kaufempfehlung?
Ja!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommentar: Es wäre besser vor dem kauf noch ein verlängerungs kabel zu kaufen!
Gegenspieler:
Der Rasurbo sowie der Red wing fan(test auf der ersten seite)können hier nicht mithalten wobei der Ekl auch in einer anderen Klasse(120mm)spielt!

Technische Details des hersteller:

Technische Details:Abmaße: 120mm (L), 120mm (B), 25 mm (H)
Nennspannung: 12 VDC
Betriebsspannung: 10.8 - 13.2 VDC
Lagertyp: Hydraulik Lager
Drehzahl: ca. 1600 U/min
Leistungsaufnahme: 0.72 Watt
Stromaufnahme: 0.06Av
Fördermenge: ca. 65 m³/h
Geräusch: ca. 26 db(A)
Anschluss: 3-Pin


----------



## Mexxim (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



foose schrieb:


> Kurztest Revoltec Air Guard 92mm: Lüfterleistung: In Ordnung, man spürt eine leichte Brise wenn man die Hand davor hält
> Preis: Naja, es gibt bessere in dieser Preisklasse
> Lautheit: wenn man den Lüfter aufrecht stellt ist er ziemlich leise, gerät er in eine  schiefe Position,summt er
> Kaufempfehlung: Ja, wenn man keine bessere Alternative in die Finger kriegt ist der Kauf von dem reicht günstigen Lüfter gerechtfertigt.
> ...



Den Test hätte man sich sparen können....entweder ganz oder gar nicht...

@nickles: Weiter so, aus deinen Tests kann man sehr gut auf das Produkt schlussfolgern...

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Nickles (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



> Den Test hätte man sich sparen können....entweder ganz oder gar nicht...


Ich wusst auch nicht ob ich den test mit dem ersten post verlinken erwähnen sollte oder nicht...



> @nickles: Weiter so, aus deinen Tests kann man sehr gut auf das Produkt schlussfolgern...


Danke 

@ekl test:foto sind dreck,(hoffe)dass ich ein besseres hinbekomm...


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

*Der Oem Star**
Yate loon d12 sl 1350 led*

Preis:Yate Loon D12SL-12, 120x120x25mm, 1350rpm, 79.8m³/h, 28dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Bezugsquelle:www.caseking.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verpackung: (0/4)
Der Lüfter kommt ohne Verpackung.


Aussehen: (8/10)
Der Lüfter ist in einem sehr schönem Hellblau gehalten.
Er vermittelt einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ausstattung: (0.5/6)
Keine Schrauben, keine Adapter nichts, nur das (obligatorische)3 pin kabel
dessen Länge aber immerhinn mehr als ausreichend ist.


Leistung: (18/20)
Bei 12 Volt ist die Leistung gut bis sehr gut.
Bei 5 volt gehts dann bergab, was aber auch wirklich unnötig ist, denn...

Lautstärke: (13.5/20)
Bei 12 Volt ist er nahezu unhörbar, bis auf das sehr sehr leise Summen
Bei 5 Volt läuft er gar nicht an.
Was aber auch nicht nötig ist da er bei 12 Volt wirklich leise zu Werk geht.

Gesamt: 40/60

Fazit:

*Das Einsatzgebiet:*

Spannung: 12 Volt

Typ des Benutzers:

Silent: Ja

Office pc: nein

Schlichter spiele pc: Ja

100 %Modding: ja

Gutes Aussehen sowie gute Leistung; Lautstärke ist egal: ja


*Kaufempfehlung?
Ja!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 
Kommentar:Ich bin überrascht dass der günstige Lüfter so gut ist!
 Gegenspieler:
 Der "boxed"lüfter(Das 120mm modell) des rebel 9 value.
 Der Yate loon übertrifft es in allen Kategorien!

Technische Details des hersteller:
*
Technische Daten:* 

Modell: D12SL-12 4LED UV
Maße: 120x120x25
Spannung: 12 Volt
Drehzahl: 1350 U/min
Airflow: 47 CFM
Geräuschpegel: 28 dB(A)
Anschluss: 3pin
Bronzelager


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

*update*
:ekl no noise fan bilder ersetzt/erweitert)
yate loon test fast fertig!


Index in den ersten post eingefügt!
(*
Andere Tests (im fred verstreut)*
1)DER Leuchtende: Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm
[Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!
Von:Caine2011--->danke 
2)Doppeltest: Der Kleine Riese Xigmatek Porter N881 HDT North-Bridge Kühler + Xigmatek XLF-F8253 LED Lüfter - 80mm
[Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!
Von:caine 2011---->danke

3)*Der Schlichte:
EKL NO NOISE FAN*
[Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!
Von:Nickles(mir)


*4)Der Oem Star**
Yate loon d12 sl 1350 led*
[Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!
Von Nickles(mir)


_5)Der Schöne:Silent adonized
Sunbeam
_Post:Nummer 2
Von:Nickles(mir)

 
_6)Der Günstige:Red wing fan_
_Xilence
_Post:Nummer 3_
_Von:Nickles(mir)
_ 
__7)Der Discounter:Basic silent_
_Rasurbo
 _Post:Nummer 4_
_Von:Nickles(mir)
_ 

__8)Der Blaue_
_Sharkoon(rebel 9 value boxed)
_Post:Nummer 5_
_Von:Nickles(mir)
_
_


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Genialer Test denn Werde ich weiter verfolgen.
Die Lüfter sind auch nicht schlecht

SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 25 mm - 9 dBa
Das ist der Leise

SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 25 mm - 14 dBa
Denn kann man überall verwenden.

SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 38 mmm - 18 dBa
Der Lüfter mit der größten Leistung.

Für sollche Test habe ich keine Zeit vielleicht machst du das.


----------



## Nickles (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



> Genialer Test denn Werde ich weiter verfolgen.


welcher von meinen 7()meinst du?



> SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 25 mm - 9 dBa
> Das ist der Leise
> 
> SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 25 mm - 14 dBa
> ...



Die marke hatte ich auch schon im visier da sie mir wegen der teils sehr hohen leistung aufgefallen ist,der hohe preis hat mich aber bisher abgeschreckt


----------



## Nickles (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

_*Vorwort:*_​ Dies ist mein erster “umfangreicher” Test(mehr zumindest als die Lüftertests).​ Ich habe ,5 stunden gebraucht um diesen Test zu kreiren!​ Dabei kam kein copy paste zum einsatz!​ Also, unbedingt kritik aber  nur konstruktive kritik ​ Die Grammatik ist bis auf diese Vorwort bereits verbessert.​ Sollte jemand im eigentlichen test dennoch ein fehler finden,dann bitte ne pn an mich ​ Ich wünsche euch viel spaß beim lesen und bedanke mich bei jedem der dent test gelesen hat!​ ​ MFG​ Nickles 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------​ ​ *Artic Cooling Freezer 7 – Pro*​ ​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *Ein paar Gedanken und Erwartungen:*​ ​ In diesem Review will ich den sehr beliebten Freezer 7 – Pro des Herstellers Artic Cooling testen.​ Dem altgedienten Kühler wird ein ausgesprochen gutes Preis/Leistungs/verhältniss attestiert.​ ​ Ob sich der Kühler die Lorbeeren auch verdient will ich nun rausfinden.​ ​ ​ *Technische Daten:*​ ​ *Komptabilität:*​ Geeignet für Sockel 775​ *Maße:
*107x96.5x126.5
*Lüfterdrehzahl:*​ ~300 – 2500 rpm(Im Test erreicht:maximal:2762, minimal:1105)​ *Lüftergeräuschpegel:*​ ca. 0,9 Sone​ *Luftdurchfluss:*​ Maximal 45 CFM = 77m^3/stunde​ *Anschluss:*​ 4-pin PWM​ *Gewicht:*​ 520g​ *Heatpipes:*​ 4x 8mm Durchmesser​ *Material:*​ Kupfer(Heatpipes, Basis),Aluminium(Lamellen)​ ​ *Verpackung*​ ​ Der Freezer 7 – Pro wird in einem kleinen Karton geliefert, dessen Hauptfarbe schwarz ist.​ Auf der Front ist mittig ein Bild des Freezer 7 – Pro.​ ​ Über dem Bild steht in großen Lettern “Artic Cooling Freezer 7 – Pro”.​ Auf der linken Seite werden die Lüfterspezifikationen ausgeführt.​ Auf der rechten Seite werden die Hauptfeatures aufgezählt, sowie die 6 Jahre Garantie beworben.​ Auf der Rückseite wird der Luftfluss des Kühlers erklärt.​ Auf der Oberseite ist das Wappen von Artic Cooling.​ ​ Alle Textstellen sind nur in Englisch geschrieben​ ​ Dem Kühler liegt eine Installationsanleitung bei,die zweisprachig(deutsch und englisch),sowie durch schwarz/weiss Zeichnungen illustriert ist.​ ​ Note: (14/20)​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Lieferumfang*​ Der Lieferumfang besteht aus dem Kühler selbst, den bereits vormontierten Push-pins, und bereits auf der Kühlerbasis verteilten Wlp.​ ​ Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist okay.​ Der Kühler besitzt 6 U-förmige Heatpipes.​ Der Kühlerboden ist flach.​ Leider ragen die Heatpipes über die Kühlfinnen hinaus, was erstens die Höhe ​ steigert und zweitens die Optik verschlechtert.​ Die 3 untersten Alufinnen sind nach unten gebogen so dass die Mainboardkomponenten mitgekühlt werden.Der vorinstallierte ,entkopellte und nicht auswechselbare 92 mm Lüfter in mattem Schwarz sorgt für die Kühlung des Kühlkörpers.Dieser soll laut Artic Cooling mit maximal 2500 und 0,9 Sone laufen.​ Im Test waren es sogar 2738 rpm!​ Das 4 pin Kabel ist gesleevt.​ ​ Note: (12/20)​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einbau:*​ Die Montage erfolgt mit den original Push pins, ohne Werkzeug.
Ein mainboardausbau ist nicht nötig,zumindest beim Msi p35 neo-f nicht.
​ 

Der Anpressdruck ist wegen der Push-pins nicht sehr hoch.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Note: (11/20)​ ​ *Temperaturen und Testverfahren:*​ Verbaut wird der Kühler in einem Rebel 9.​ Als Cpu kommt ein E5200 mit verschiedenen Taktraten sowie Spannungen zum Einsatz.​ Die Load Temperaturen werden mit Hilfe von Prime 95 erreicht!​ Die Temperaturen werden mit dem Programm Speedfan in der version 4.37 ermittelt
​ ​ ​ E52002500 MHZ1,160 bis 1,176 Volt(Cpu-z)​ ​ _*Idle:*_​ 1000 rpm:​ Core 0:42​ Core 1:42​ Cpu temp:22​ ​ 2000 rpm:​ Core 0:42​ Core 1:41​ Cpu temp:22​ ​ 2750 rpm:​ Core 0:40​ Core 1:40​ Cpu temp:22​ ​ ​ ​ _*Load:*_​ 1000 rpm:​ Core 0:59 ​ Core 1:57​ Cpu temp:42​ ​ 2000 rpm:​ Core 0:55​ Core 1:52​ Cpu temp:37​ ​ 2750 rpm:​ Core 0:50​ Core 1:49​ Cpu temp:33​ ​ ​ ​ E52003242 MHZ1,256 bis 1,276 Volt(Cpu-z)​ ​ _*Idle:*_​ 1000 rpm:​ Core 0:42​ Core 1:42​ Cpu temp:22​ ​ 2000 rpm:​ Core 0:42​ Core 1:41​ Cpu temp:22​ ​ 2750 rpm:​ Core 0:40​ Core 1:40​ Cpu temp:22​ ​ _*Load:*_​ 1000 rpm:​ Core 0:64​ Core 1:63​ Cpu temp:48​ ​ 2000 rpm:​ Core 0:60​ Core 1:57​ Cpu temp:43​ ​ 2750 rpm:​ Core 0:53​ Core 1:52​ Cpu temp:36​ ​ Note: (11/20)​ ​ *Lautstärke:*​ Bei 1000 rpm sehr leise​ Bei 2000 rpm deutlich hörbar​ Bei 2700 rpm nervtötend!!!​ ​ Note: (05/20)​ ​ ​ *Fazit:*​ ​ Der Artic Cooling Freezer 7 -  pro ist sehr gut geeignet in einem Silent Einsteiger System das *NICHT* übertaktet werden soll!​ ​ Für ein Einsteigersystem wleches übertaktet werden soll ist der Kühler nur dann zu empfehlen wenn dem Nutzer die Lautstärke vollkommen egal ist.​ ​ ​ Endnote: (53/100)​ ​


----------



## Demcy (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



> Sharkoon 250mm lüfter(bekommt mann mit der rebel 9 value edition.)
> Preis:Im einzelhandel nicht erhältlich.
> Muss mann bei ebay oder foren schauen...



Wollte mal anmerken ,dass falls bei jemandem Interesse besteht , das ich 2 im Angebot habe ...
Kann dem Test nur beipflichten sie sind echt Super, Supeerleise ,Super Durchsatz... Wollte mir nen Case bastel hat aber nicht gefunzt ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

sehr schöne idee
du hast ja ne menge rumliegen, verkauf doch mal was davon
aber sonst, bin gespannt was noc so an kleinen tests kommen, wenn noch welche kommen


----------



## Nickles (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



> aber sonst, bin gespannt was noc so an kleinen tests kommen, wenn noch welche kommen


freezer 7 pro xigmatek apache,und ein neues lukü paket wurde von caseking heute versendet 

Glaub mir in einem jahr stehen hier über 50 tests von mir!


Picdump 1


----------



## Mexxim (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Na da bin ich ja mal noch sehr gespannt...Würde das auch mal jemand mit Wakü teilen machen?^^...

Aber ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den Freezer 7 Pro, da der ja so schön billig ist
Also-> weiter so 
mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

mal ne frage, was machst du mit den ganzen Lüftern und co?
Oder wechselst du die wie Unterwäsche?


----------



## Nickles (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

ich hab nur 3x80mm zuviel,sonst keine!
und wenn das neue gehäuse mit 8 lüfterplätzen da ist,werde ich wieder kaum überschuss haben 

Und im regal oder für fotos sind die immer gut


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Hallo,

cooler Fred, das einzigste was ich zu bemängeln hab ist der Preis (8€).
Ich will mir 4 Lüfter kaufen, und wollte wissen ob man den Scythe Kama PWM 120mm Lüfter DFS122512L-PWM-LED empfehlen kann. Ich hab den Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm, und für mein Empfinden das beste was es gibt . Ich will den bloß gegen was blau-leuchtendes austauschen .



mfg Senf


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

*riesenupdate*


Freezer 7 pro test online--->endlich 
Leider gibts noch ein paar probleme mit den bildern,die sind nicht ganz untereinander,aber darum kümmer ich mich noch,aber sonst ist der test KOMPLETT FERTIG 

Dann dem yate loon test 3 neue bilder sowie grammatik verbesserungen hinzugefügt und beim ekl ebenfalls die grammatik verbessert


mfg
Nickles


----------



## ManuelB (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Hallo,
was mich prinzipell noch interressieren würde ist die vorherrschende Raumtemperatur beim Test. Ich habe auch den AC CPU Kühler drauf, allerdings AM2 Sockel und mit einer AMD Athlon62 X2 6000+ Windsor CPU. Kann mich zurzeit nicht beklagen aber noch ist es kein Hochsommer 

MfG
Manu


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

21 grad celsius



-------------------------------------
*riesenupdate*


Freezer 7 pro test online--->endlich  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-9.html
Leider gibts noch ein paar probleme mit den bildern,die sind nicht ganz untereinander,aber darum kümmer ich mich noch,aber sonst ist der test KOMPLETT FERTIG 

Dann dem yate loon test 3 neue bilder sowie grammatik verbesserungen hinzugefügt und beim ekl ebenfalls die grammatik verbessert


mfg
Nickles


----------



## ManuelB (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Alles klar, danke!
Das passt auch gut mit den Idle Temperaturen überein. 

MfG
Manu


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



> Hallo,
> was mich prinzipell noch interressieren würde ist die vorherrschende Raumtemperatur beim Test. Ich habe auch den AC CPU Kühler drauf, allerdings AM2 Sockel und mit einer AMD Athlon62 X2 6000+ Windsor CPU. Kann mich zurzeit nicht beklagen aber noch ist es kein Hochsommer
> 
> MfG
> Manu


Mich würden mal deine temps interessieren,da dein prozi ne höhere tdp hat...


----------



## ManuelB (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Werd ich mal mit ausmessen.

MfG
Manu


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Okay,danke


----------



## ManuelB (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Sooo,
Temperaturen gemessen mit Speedfan 4.37
CPU auslastung über Prime 95
Gehäuse Antec three hundred

Lüftersteuerung ist allerdings im Auto Modus

Raumtemperatur 20-21°C

- nach a. 1 Std im Idle 28°C bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 510 rpm
- unter Last 46°C bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1275 rpm
- mit Lüfter auf max. Drehzahl (2420 rpm) 36°C

MfG
Manu


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Erstmal danke für die mühe 
Eine Frage noch: Sind das cpu temps oder core temps?


----------



## Shibi (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



> E52002500 MHZ1,160 bis 1,176 Volt(Cpu-z)


Du solltest etwas großzügiger mit den Leerzeichen sein. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Okay,aber sonst hab ich mir bei der Rechtschreibung viel mühe gegeben oder?
Danke an Caine2001 der mir nochmal 4 Satzbaufehler gezeigt hat


----------



## rabensang (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Was bekommst du denn von Caseking?


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Was soll ich den von Caseking bekommen?


----------



## rabensang (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Lüftkühl Packet ist unterwegs???


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Achso,ich dachte du denkst dass ich die Kühler und Lüfter von Caseking zum testen geschenkt bekomm 



> Lüftkühl Packet ist unterwegs???


Jep,aber seit kurzem funzt das Pakettracking nicht mehr!


Spoiler



*Proxy Error*

 The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
The proxy server could not handle the request _POST /shop/catalog/shop_content.php_.
 Reason: *Error reading from remote server*
  Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch13 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server at www.caseking.de Port 80


Und meine Mutter hat vergeßen die Hausnummer anzugeben 

Zudem wurde der Versand verzögert weil ein Artikel von Lagernd   auf   wird nicht mehr  hergestellt verschoben wurde!
nochmals 



Bei dieser Sendung geht alles schief!


----------



## Shibi (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Warum bestellt denn deine Mutter für dich?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Weil ich, wie in meinem Profil steht 15 bin


----------



## rabensang (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

und was ist alles darin....


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

1 x Zalman Multiconnector 4x4zu3 Pin und 2x12V,2x5V (ZUAD-006) = 3.99 EUR *
1 x Xilence Pro Fan XPF120.TBL 120mm - blue light (LUXI-002) = 5.9 EUR *
1 x Speed-Link SL-7170-SBK Compact MP3 Speakers - black (GASW-034) = 26.9 EUR *
1 x Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED UV 1350 Lüfter - 120mm (LUYL-003) = 7.9 EUR *
1 x Sharkoon Rebel 9 Window Kit - black (GESH-019) = 9.9 EUR *


----------



## rabensang (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

als 15 jähriger hat man halt noch viel Geld


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Das:
1 x Speed-Link SL-7170-SBK Compact MP3 Speakers - black (GASW-034) = 26.9 EUR 

ist für meinen bruder 

ich hab nür für 22 euro,leider


----------



## ManuelB (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Hm,
ob es sich um Core oder CPU Temperatur handelt bei Speedfan kann ich gar nicht mal genau sagen. Muss auch noch mal genau schauen ob ich jetzt den 89W oder 125W Windsor habe. Sollte aigendlich die CPU Bezeichnung hergeben.

MfG
Manu


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Also bei Speedfan gibts die temp 1, das ist die cpu temp
und dann sind ganz unten noch zweimal core...

Ps:Ich hab 8auer mal gefragt ob er den Fred splitten könnte,einmal nur Lesertests und dann der Kommentar/Diskussions thread.


----------



## Epsonmaster (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Hey,
sehr gute Reviews/Tests die du da erstellt hast 

Ich hätte nen Tipp für dich, mit dem du deine Möglichkeiten in Sachen Testobjekte (in finanzieller Hinsicht) erweitern könntest:

Du hast bei jeder Bestellung 14 Tage zeit, den Artikel OHNE Angabe von Gründen einfach so zurück zusenden.
Somit kannst du dir was bestellen, testen und nach ein paar Tagen wieder zurückschicken...
Dabei musst du nur beachten, dass bei Artikeln, deren Werte kleiner als 40 Euro (weiß nich mehr genau wie viel es war, irgendwas in dem Bereich ) sind, die Versandkosten selbst übernehmen musst.

Daher lohnt sich das bei so billigen Lütern eher nicht so, aber wenn du mal nen Schritt weitergehen willst, z.b. WaKü Komponenten testen, dann gehts ohne dem fast nich...

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Problem ist,meine mutter würd sich nicht die mühe machen das zurückzuschicken,und sie würd mir auch nicht erlauben dieshops so zu besch****n,und ich auch nicht


----------



## ManuelB (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Soo,
dann sollte es sich um Core-Temperaturen handeln.
Ich habe noch mal auf die CPU geschaut, sollte sich um ein 89 W Modell handeln (ADA6000IAA6CZ)

MfG
Manu


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Pkay,danke,meine tests werden ab jetzt wohl etwas zurück gehen da ich jetzt für ne Wakü spare


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

*update*
Hab meine 4850 mit Flugzeuglüfter gewechselt,um die Lautstärke bei den Lüftern besser messen zu können.
Dabei sind mir einige Schwerwiegende Fehler aufgefallen,und ich muss mich bei euch entschuldigen,meine Testmethoden sind nun angepasst,ebenso die Wertungen aller Lüfter!

Mein Lukü Paket ist angekommen;meine Mutter wills aber erst nach der letzten Prüfung rausrücken


----------



## Nickles (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

[Temperatur Vergleich]

Artic Cooling Freezer 7-pro
Vs
Xigmatek Apache


Leier hab ich kein Programm um Tabellen zu entwickeln deshalb mit der Hand ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jayson (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

solch einfach diagramme kannst du doch mit excel oder open office schreiben...


----------



## Nickles (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Versuch ich ja,bin zu blöd!


----------



## jo-ker (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Für Excel:
http://www.info-wr.de/fortbildung/exceleinfuehrung-grafik.doc

Lernt ihr sowas nicht in der Schule?


----------



## jayson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

ist ganz leicht...

öffne eine neue tabelle in excel und trage die werte so wie auf dem bild ein... 
also 1000 umdrehungen = 48 grad; 2000 umdrehungen = 43 grad usw...
anschließend klickst du oben auf ein EINFÜGEN, dort findest du auch das diagramm...
und dann einfach noch anpassen...

wenn du willst mache ich dir eine schöne tabelle... wie du willst!!


----------



## Nickles (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Mist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexxim (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

hast du Office 2003 oder 2007? ....denn im 2007er ist im Word (!) auch eine sehr schöne Diagramm-funktion die kinderleicht zu bedienen ist .

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## jayson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

hi
so könnte es aussehen.. ich habe nur mal schnell eine entworfen... optisch kann man die noch viel schöner gestalten... 
wenn du willst kann ich sie dir schicken... dann schreib mich mal per pn zwecks e-mail an...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



Mexxim schrieb:


> hast du Office 2003 oder 2007? ....denn im 2007er ist im Word (!) auch eine sehr schöne Diagramm-funktion die kinderleicht zu bedienen ist .
> 
> mfg,
> Mexxim



2007



jayson schrieb:


> hi
> so könnte es aussehen.. ich habe nur mal schnell eine entworfen... optisch kann man die noch viel schöner gestalten...
> wenn du willst kann ich sie dir schicken... dann schreib mich mal per pn zwecks e-mail an...
> 
> ...



 Mal schauen,muss es auch selbst mal können


----------



## jayson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



Mexxim schrieb:


> hast du Office 2003 oder 2007? ....denn im 2007er ist im Word (!) auch eine sehr schöne Diagramm-funktion die kinderleicht zu bedienen ist .
> 
> mfg,
> Mexxim



in word genauso wie in powerpoint kann man auch diagramme erstellen, aber letztendlich wird dazu auch wieder auf excel zurückgegriffen... also kannst du es auch gleich in excel machen... das ist beim neuen office (2007) wieder etwas schöner gemacht worden....


@nickles
wie gesagt so schwer ist es auch nicht... einfach die tabelle erstellen anschließend daraus das diagramm erzeugen und die "daten auswählen" die im diagramm verwendet werden sollen...
"daten auswählen" findest du, wenn du mit der rechten maustaste auf das diagramm klickst... dort kannst du den zuverwendenen datenbreich festlegen..

wenn du nicht so richtig weißt welcher datenbreich wichtig ist... dann kannst du auch mal googeln und dir so eine xls.-diagrammdatei herunterladen und diese entsprechend ändern... da siehst du dann auch, wie die daten der tabelle dem diagramm zugeordnet sind...


----------



## Nickles (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



> nd dir so eine xls.-diagrammdatei


Wtf


----------



## Nickles (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

*GESCHAFFT*
Mit hilfe diese:
Excel Tutorial - Wie macht man eine einfache Grafik oder Diagramm in Excel
Tutorials!
Ist ein Anfang,wird noch erweitert
*stolz*^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jayson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

na siehst du...  eigentlich ganz easy...


----------



## Nickles (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Aber wie soll ich denn hier ne exell Datei darstellen???
Mit fast stoone capture werden die Bilder im png Format gespeichert und die kann ich dann nicht bearbeiten


----------



## Nickles (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

[Temperatur Vergleich]
Freezer 7 pro
   VS.
Xigmatek Apache




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jayson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

wenn du DRUCK auf deiner tastatur drückst, dann wird der aktuelle screenshot im zwischenspeicher gespeichert... anschließend kannst in jedem programm (ich nutze adobe cs3) das bild aus dem zwischenspeicher einfügen und bearbeiten... so habe ich vorhin auch die bilder der diagramme bearbeitet...

die DRUCK taste liegt gleich neben der PAUSE taste...


----------



## Nickles (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Ich habs schon mit paint.net bearbeitet


----------



## jayson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

nein, du warst doch wieder schneller als ich... ich habe dir ja gerade geschrieben, aber du hast das problem anscheinend schon gelöst....


----------



## jayson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

und schon wieder....   jup, paint reicht dazu völlig aus...


----------



## Nickles (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

Der endgültige "Test"

[Temperatur Vergleich]
Freezer 7 pro
   VS.
Xigmatek Apache

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jayson (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

sehr schön...  
sieht doch viel besser aus, wie der schmierzettel, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen...


----------



## Nickles (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*



jayson schrieb:


> sehr schön...
> sieht doch viel besser aus, wie der schmierzettel, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen...


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

_*Xilence Pro Fan 120mm - blue light*_

Preis:Xilence Pro Fan XPF blau 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 115.6m³/h, 21.2dB(A) (XPF120.TBL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Bezugsquelle:Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verpackung: (3/4)
Der Lüfter wird in einer Pappe/Plastik Verpackung geliefert,welche mit der des Red Wing Fan bis auf die Größe identisch ist.
Die Verpackung Läst ein Transport des Lüfters zu.
Auf der Vorderseite ist ein der gesamte Lüfter durch Plastik hindurch zu sehen.
Auf der Hinterseite sind die Spezifikationen des Lüfters in 8 Sprachen abgedruckt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Aussehen: (7.5/10)
Der Lüfter ist komplett durchsichtig.
Leider weckt dieser umstand nicht gerade viel vertrauen ins sein Stabilität,was aber bei allen Lüfter dieser art der Fall ist.
Dieses Manko wird durch seine etwas höhere Leuchtkraft als die vorherigen Lüfter aber wieder wettgemacht.
Vorne ist das Markenzeichen von Xilence,eine art Dreieck abgebildet.
Auf der Hinterseite Steht:"Xilence".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ausstattung: (3.5/6)
Die Standard Ausstattung ist vorhanden,also der Lüfter selbst sowie schrauben.
Pluspunkt:neben dem 3 Pin Anschluss ist auch noch ein 4 Pin molex
Anschluss vorhanden.
Kritik muss der Lüfter aber bei der Kabellänge hinnehmen,diese ist definitiv nicht ausreichend!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Leistung: (17/20)
Bei 12 Volt:Mit seinen 1400 Umdrehungen pro Minute bläst der Lüfter sehr kräftig.
Bei 5 Volt: Der Lüfter ist der erste dessen Leistung auch bei 5 Volt noch Akzeptabel ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lautstärke: (11/20)
Bei 12 Volt Ist er mit seinen 1400 Umdrehungen pro Minute natürlich alles andere als Silent.
Bei 5 Volt ist er zwar leiser,hier macht sich das minderwertig Lager aber bemerkbar(mann musste ja irgendwo sparen)
Ein schleifen ist dann zu bemerken!

Gesamt: 41/60

Fazit:
*Das Einsatzgebiet:*
Spannung: 12 Volt/5 Volt
*Typ des Benutzers:*

Silent: Nicht wirklich

Office pc: Nein

Schlichter spiele pc: Nein

100 %Modding: Ja

Gutes Aussehen sowie gute Leistung; Lautstärke ist egal: JA!


Kaufempfehlung?
Ja!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommentar: Es wäre besser vor dem kauf noch ein Verlängerungskabel zu kaufen!
Durch meine bisherigen,eher negativen,Erfahrungen mit Xilence,waren meine Erwartungen nicht hoch.
Der Lüfter hat mich aber voll überzeugt!
Für den Preis von 5.90 Euro gibt es hier viel Led Lüfter fürs Geld. 

*Technische Details:*
# Maße: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
# Gewicht: 140 g
# Förderleistung: ca. 115 m³/h / 68 CFM
# Geräuschentwicklung: ca. 21.2 dBa
# Anschluss: 3 Pin/4 Pin
# Spannung: 12 V DC
# Speed: ca. 1400 U./min.
# Verbrauch: 1.2 Watt


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertests]Alles rund um die Luftkühlung!*

*update*
Neuer test.


----------

